# EMS memes.



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2016)

Post your favorite.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 8, 2016)

Not EMS specific... but a good reply in many situations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (May 8, 2016)

During lunch I often make p-school related gifs...

But apparently I'm too dumb to upload.


----------



## Gurby (May 9, 2016)

This one gets me every time:


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2016)




----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2016)

Not safe for young, impressionable eyes.

This one's for you dispatchers. <3


----------



## 46Young (May 14, 2016)




----------



## 46Young (May 14, 2016)




----------



## 46Young (May 14, 2016)




----------



## 46Young (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Seirende (May 14, 2016)

46Young said:


> View attachment 2827


I see this one all the time and it really makes me nervous that some people might actually not know how implied consent works.


----------



## 46Young (May 14, 2016)




----------



## 46Young (May 14, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I see this one all the time and it really makes me nervous that some people might actually not know how implied consent works.



True


----------



## Jim37F (May 14, 2016)

46Young said:


> View attachment 2829


I didn't know you worked in my service area!


----------



## Gurby (May 17, 2016)

They don't like their current job and put in minimal effort, but they aren't smart/motivated enough to be successful at anything else.  Easy to talk a big game when you just do transfers all day.  Don't trust them!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weezeehamilton (May 22, 2016)

This is when Supervisors and coworkers get desperate


----------



## Gurby (May 27, 2016)

Taking report in the ED for the 80yo s/p cardiac arrest trainwreck going to higher level of care:


----------



## Jim37F (May 27, 2016)

Gurby said:


> Taking report in the ED for the 80yo s/p cardiac arrest trainwreck going to higher level of care:


that's actually me right now lol Trying to fill out my ePCR for a cardiac arrest. No ROSC, terminated in the field, and we normally don't fill paperwork out for no transports, but because we were first on scene and used our AED I have to do the full paperwork and all the important stuff is on the fire medics run sheet and since they took off without giving us a copy (because we normally only get a copy when we transport) I'm looking at my form pretty much the same as Homer lol 

(We tried to follow up at their station but turns out they're actually on a structure fire right now ha)


----------



## Generic (May 31, 2016)

46Young said:


> View attachment 2830


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2016)




----------



## charliefox42 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## DrParasite (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## DrParasite (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## DrParasite (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## DrParasite (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## DrParasite (Sep 26, 2018)




----------

